# Right to farm laws



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting!

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/govt-and-politics/political-fix/agriculture-industry-seeks-to-create-right-to-farm/article_8e78d284-cd87-5685-9d56-2cb88faf6759.html

Ever notice how its easier for certain people to tell you how you should be living your life than it is for them to gt their own lives in order?

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The link is not working for me.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow!

You're right! This article was here this morning but is gone now!. Makes me wonder who got to the St. Louis Post Dispatch!

Update: The Post Dispatch just published an editorial recommending a "no" vote on the right to farm amendment. Isn't this interesting?!!???!

http://www.stltoday.com/news/opinion/mailbag/letters-to-the-editor/editorial-had-wrong-name-for-farm-bureau-president/article_e5fed39c-aff5-5780-8ff3-214ad2b51982.html

http://www.stltoday.com/news/opinion/columns/the-platform/editorial-right-to-farm-amendment-is-a-waste-of-time/article_a958bf8a-6aac-5843-bbec-c88eaa0a2ee0.html

No censorship going on here. Move on, nothing to see, keep moving, nothing of interest here, move on.

Ralph

Jeez, I wish we could go back to the good ol' days of "1984".


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

The power of HayTalk... Don't be messin with us farmers!!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If a right to farm was aimed at family farms and small farmers I'd be all for it, but quite frankly Tyson and the rest have practically bottomless pockets and an endless supply of lobbyists and lawyers to protect their own interests.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

mlappin said:


> If a right to farm was aimed at family farms and small farmers I'd be all for it, but quite frankly Tyson and the rest have practically bottomless pockets and an endless supply of lobbyists and lawyers to protect their own interests.


I skimmed the opinion but didn't see anything about actual wording. Titles.are often misleading or outright deceptive lies.

A few years ago my state voted for a sales tax increase if I recall for saving our waters or something like that. First project was a dog park. And I know of a local music festival subsidized.

ACA?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I see mention of legislation regarding "puppy mills" or at least what the public has been led to believe as such.

Politics regarding dog breeding gets very murky.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> I skimmed the opinion but didn't see anything about actual wording. Titles.are often misleading or outright deceptive lies.


I've seen other articles on right to farm laws, they'd protect tyson and smithfield as well. The small farmer might not need protection if tyson and smithfield weren't doing everything in their power to make the small farmer obsolete.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

It's back -- but much shorter.

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/govt-and-politics/political-fix/agriculture-industry-seeks-to-create-right-to-farm/article_8e78d284-cd87-5685-9d56-2cb88faf6759.html

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Finally got it Ralph, you know the interesting thing about the link, even on my iPad, the pop ups and redirects are awful......can't read an article for it....


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

mlappin said:


> I've seen other articles on right to farm laws, they'd protect tyson and smithfield as well. The small farmer might not need protection if tyson and smithfield weren't doing everything in their power to make the small farmer obsolete.


Interesting. How are Tyson and Smithfield trying to make the small farmer obsolete?


----------

